# SHENZHEN | Yanlord Century Building | 210m | 44 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

__





你似乎来到了没有知识存在的荒原 - 知乎


知乎，中文互联网高质量的问答社区和创作者聚集的原创内容平台，于 2011 年 1 月正式上线，以「让人们更好的分享知识、经验和见解，找到自己的解答」为品牌使命。知乎凭借认真、专业、友善的社区氛围、独特的产品机制以及结构化和易获得的优质内容，聚集了中文互联网科技、商业、影视、时尚、文化等领域最具创造力的人群，已成为综合性、全品类、在诸多领域具有关键影响力的知识分享社区和创作者聚集的原创内容平台，建立起了以社区驱动的内容变现商业模式。




zhuanlan.zhihu.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I was just about to ask in the other thread what this buildings was. 








SHENZHEN | China Resources Hubei Old Village...


Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-06 by strawbarry


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

__





Sina Visitor System






weibo.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building to the left
















SHENZHEN | China Resources Hubei Old Village...


by EriKay_H on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-17 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by 摩天圳


----------

